# tiny 3 lb.grownup adult chi that needs pepcid ac



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i am seeing online its 1/mg per pound so my guess that would be 1/4 pill a day 10mg pill


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My almost 7 pound chi gets 1/4 of a 10mg pill of Pepcid for reflux. (vet prescribed)


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

wow my two girls are tiny


----------

